# HDTV Tuner Dead - Need Advice for New One



## cinrg (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been real happy over the last 7 years with my Samsung HDTV tuner that I had hooked up to my projector. I was running antenna & cable into it. Well, it took a lightning strike & it is now dead.:sad:

I did a quick internet search and discovered there aren't many like that anymore. So, if you are using a projector and don't want to use a PC, what are current suggestions for a replacement?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

You are correct that the selection of standalone HDTV tuners is pretty slim. There are mixed reviews even on what appear to be the most popular ones.

I ended up purchasing the iView 3500STB earlier this year. So far it has worked fine for my needs, though I don't use it a whole lot. I chose this one mainly due to it's low price compared to other popular models. Unfortunately I have no experience with any other tuners so I can't offer a comparison.

I will note that I got mine on ebay and the first unit was defective, but it was promptly replaced by the seller. The second unit has been problem free.


----------



## cinrg (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm wondering, since there aren't many tuners out there, are there other combinations of equipment that has a tuner I can use? Something like a DVR or something else?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use a HDHomerun Dual tuner... It is a DVR but you have to hook it up to a PC. Windows MC will see it and will record with it though.


----------



## cinrg (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm looking for something that is standalone. Anyone have some suggestions of any components that would work? 

I've seen a company called EpVision - what does everyone think of them?


----------

